# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Bacon and egg pie question

## deepsouthaussie

Hey kiwi kids. Can you please inform me if its sacrilegious to put peas in a b +e pie. Ive bee  requested to make one for tomorrow but dont wanna cop any flack for the green stuff. Cheers

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

Yes it is 
a b&e pie should only have pasrty bacon and eggs and salt and pepper 

i repeat no veges    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Add cheese instead of peas mate.  :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

oh Gibo i dont even put cheese in mine 

just use the watties  :Grin:

----------


## username

What ever you like. I hate peas but put a heap if potato in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

MUST MUST MUST have peas .. and caramelised onions ... 

AND NO LID !!!

----------


## Dynastar27

Theres something about pies and veges in the same sentence that doesnt sit right with me  :Grin:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Too late. The boys get peas in there pie. Yum

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

i like gibos idea with the cheese

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Itll be bloody good. Peas and lid. 'Free range'   :Grin:  eggs. Bee hive streaky a dash of cream and plenty of S + P.. 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Like the ideas of other additions. My first attempt @ the humble kiwi classic I usually leave this sort of fodder for the wife to make but hey. The true test is how quick the boys woof it done tomorrow

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

> MUST MUST MUST have peas .. and caramelised onions ... 
> 
> AND NO LID !!!


That's sounding more like a quiche

----------


## johnino

square slices taste the best

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Anyone got a bacon and egg pie recipe? Never heard of them here but to me sounds like the perfect breakfast. Tasty and Healthy! haha

----------


## kiwi39

like Pavlova, @Bavarian_Hunter, they are a Kiwi invention  ... when I get time I'll put mine up for you.

----------


## Maca49

Bacon, Full eggs straight from the shell,peas,potato and tomatoes and Im an expert at eating them so dont question my wisdom :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

The contents and ratio thereof are up to you. All I can say is this is whats in mine and all these other guys have no fcking idea 
Contents :
Pre cooked bacon , Caramelised onions, and frozen peas cooked in the jus made from frying the onions and bacon. 
Tomatoes cut as you like. 
Eggs : some whole, some not ... 

Method : 
Blind bake a Savoury Shortcrust pastry .. I bake mine in my cast iron frying pan .. 
Put your ingredients into the blind backed shell and bake until done thru (approx 30-40 min) . (test using a toothpick or wooden skewer ... 

Simple. 

If you DON'T blind bake the pasty, you'll end up with undercooked pastry
If you blindbake the pastry  for too long it will burn when you bake the ingredients ...

----------


## Barefoot

Interesting, I use a flaky pastry, no need to blind bake, just set the pie lower in the oven.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

That sounds quite tasty @kiwi39 my question to this thread was answered very early on. Do whatever the duck floats your boat. I too had a base for mine. But it was puff that I docked egg washed and pre baked. Followed were about 10 whole eggs straight in then I pricked the yolk and seasoned followed was the bacon that I had already fried. then the peas that had been blanched for about 30 seconds. Then a mix of 2 eggs and a slug of cream, seasoned, just to fill the gaps. Then puff top. Egg wash. about 25-30 mins @190. All good

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> The contents and ratio thereof are up to you. All I can say is this is whats in mine and all these other guys have no fcking idea 
> Contents :
> Pre cooked bacon , Caramelised onions, and frozen peas cooked in the jus made from frying the onions and bacon. 
> Tomatoes cut as you like. 
> Eggs : some whole, some not ... 
> 
> Method : 
> Blind bake a Savoury Shortcrust pastry .. I bake mine in my cast iron frying pan .. 
> Put your ingredients into the blind backed shell and bake until done thru (approx 30-40 min) . (test using a toothpick or wooden skewer ... 
> ...


And then I throw the pie in the dunny and eat the pan!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Interesting, I use a flaky pastry, no need to blind bake, just set the pie lower in the oven.


Poncey barsted! :Grin:

----------


## mikee

Peas have no place in  pie especially with Bacon and Eggs   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Peas have no place in  pie especially with Bacon and Eggs


Never has there been truer words spoken!

----------


## Maca49

> Peas have no place in  pie especially with Bacon and Eggs


Piss off! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Never has there been truer words spoken!


And I repeat myself Piss Off!

----------


## big_foot

Haha to pea or not to pea! at least if we're getting so hot under the collar about a little we green ball of goodness we musnt have to much else to worry about :Wink: 

Im a big fan of peas and onions in a bacon and egg pie, the perfect amount of sweetness to compliment the savoury, just to bland and dry without them :Sick: 

Mmmm got me all work up just thinking about it, might have to be my sunday special :Psmiley:

----------


## big_foot

Dont even get my started on a bacon, egg and sausage pie, thats some serious next level shit :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

At last a man with TASTE! :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

I grate gruyere or tasty or edam cheese over the pastry before adding the parboiled bacon and eggs which I beat up with little cream...(adding asparagus is never a good idea cos it holds too much moisture)then put a lid of pastry on top...the secret is I reckon is getting the contents to the right consistency...you need to be able to hold a slab of it either in the boat on a wavey sea or on a log up the river among the wandering jew...with just enough flakes of corner pastry to fall away for the dog to be happy too... :Grin:  

I think the beauty of the bacon and egg pie is that really you can add what you like...that is why it is such a great pie...everyone has their own ideas on that matter which is perfect...

BH, here's a standard recipe...

You can either make a batch of short crust savoury pastry or buy a packet from the supermarket...if you were being really fussy you would use the short crust on the base and flakey on the top cos the shortcrust absorbs any moisture better than flakey...
Cut some rashers of bacon, allow at least six or so, then break in 5 to 6 eggs...add salt and pepper...then you could add whatever you fancy...bake at 180-200c for 30 or so minutes until golden...

----------


## Rushy

> And I repeat myself Piss Off!


Ha ha ha ha there is an echo in here.

----------


## ishoot10s

Slices of cheese on the bottom layer of pastry stops it going soggy, and use a tin of baked beans, not peas.

----------


## kiwi39

See what I mean ?? Yiu guys don't know proper B+E pie. You'd probably have yours with a triple soy latté ay @Maca49 ??? 
 :Cool:

----------


## Gapped axe

Hmm probably need an expert like Angus to sort. know this however. Don't put ya pie in a chilly bin with ya Beer on the trailer. Not a nice combo when the pie is soggy, and the beer is flat and half empty

----------


## Bill999

i rekin the less items the better, mine was horrible because i put everything i could think of into it

----------


## Dundee

No fucken pie needs veges!!!  That is why pies are eaten! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

> No fucken pie needs veges!!!  That is why pies are eaten!


Veges aren't food, veges are what food eats

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## veitnamcam

Like em any which way really but some tomato and a touch of cheese really brings em to life.
Bit bland with only bacon and eggs.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## square1

Bacon, egg, S&P and cream. Easy. Served with tomato sauce though. I hate tomato sauce with bacon and eggs in any other configuration though. Hmmm.

----------


## stingray

Dear oh dear I'm surounded by vegetarians, tasteless heathens and the miss informed. If your pie has ANYTHING but bacon egg pepper and salt wrapped in pastry, it is no longer a b&e pie!!! 

That is all move along now. :3 8 14:

----------


## big_foot

> Dear oh dear I'm surounded by vegetarians, tasteless heathens and the miss informed. If your pie has ANYTHING but bacon egg pepper and salt wrapped in pastry, it is no longer a b&e pie!!! 
> 
> That is all move along now.


So if the flour used to thicken the gravy in a steak pie grew on a plant, fuck it just leave it out coz its a plant and not listed in the title "steak pie"? :Wtfsmilie: 

I prefer taste over principle or tradition :Psmiley:

----------


## username

> Dont even get my started on a bacon, egg and sausage pie, thats some serious next level shit


Thats definitely some next level shit. Add potato, onion and tomato and its now an All Day Brekkie Pie. I know what im making for opening weekend now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Haha. This thread got a little more bite than I thought it would! 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> Hmm probably need an expert like Angus to sort. know this however. Don't put ya pie in a chilly bin with ya Beer on the trailer. Not a nice combo when the pie is soggy, and the beer is flat and half empty


GA, we are ALL experts when it comes to BACON AND EGG PIE... :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats definitely some next level shit. Add potato, onion and tomato and its now an All Day Brekkie Pie. I know what im making for opening weekend now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 65y old mum makes just that for the boys weekends away, any good bacon and egg pie is made up of whatever is left in the fridge as is ANY pie!

you make a pie with leftovers!

----------


## kiwi39

> My 65y old mum makes just that for the boys weekends away, any good bacon and egg pie is made up of whatever is left in the fridge as is ANY pie!
> 
> you make a pie with leftovers!


there is that about it I spose ...

----------


## Maca49

> My 65y old mum makes just that for the boys weekends away, any good bacon and egg pie is made up of whatever is left in the fridge as is ANY pie!
> 
> you make a pie with leftovers!


Geeze your just a young whipper snapper VC if ya mums 65!  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Geeze your just a young whipper snapper VC if ya mums 65!


I wouldn't get to far into that conversation Maca.

----------


## kiwi39

> Haha. This thread got a little more bite than I thought it would! 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Hmmmmmm yeah , right.

Methinks you knew ...


Tim

----------


## Wirehunt

> Slices of cheese on the bottom layer of pastry stops it going soggy, and use a tin of baked beans, not peas.


Are you fucking mad?

----------


## Wirehunt

> Geeze your just a young whipper snapper VC if ya mums 65!


Oi!!!  Mine just had her 65 bday not long ago, you old bastard.

----------


## Wirehunt

So you bastards have never had a proper dressed pie then.  #pigislanderthing

Us down in the #mainland know how a real pie should be. Mashed spuds, peas, pie....

----------


## kiwi39

> Geeze your just a young whipper snapper VC if ya mums 65!


You're just an old bugger maca, my mums 63 


Tim

----------


## kiwi39

Speaking of shot hot pies , I thought I'd treat myself to a Tui pie tonight , but couldnt find one at Pak n save or new world ...

Have they stopped making them ??


Tim

----------


## big_foot

> Speaking of shot hot pies , I thought I'd treat myself to a Tui pie tonight , but couldnt find one at Pak n save or new world ...
> 
> Have they stopped making them ??
> 
> 
> Tim


Doc probably shut them down, whole protected native species thing I guess :Wink:

----------


## kotuku

stingray is 100%dead bloody right.god rich pastry the heaps of pig&chook season with salt &pepper top on and heat treat!sauce -another bloody sacrilege.
most commercxial bastards have fillers I reckonto conceal the quality of pig&  chook used plus the tendency to use SFA pig&chook anyhow.Ol percy hurren in hokitika baked the best commercial B&Es i ever tasted, there was that much B&E in it the buggers would just about introduce themselves before ya  scoffed the pie itself.That was 100%my style too
 other pies ,go for your life ,chuck in whatever takes your fancy.Actually i wonder how a canada goose pie might go?? :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

With the exception of onions any other vegetable in a pie is pure sacrilege and is worthy of being dunked at dawn in the coldest creek imaginable  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Geeze your just a young whipper snapper VC if ya mums 65!


You keen Macca??  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> With the exception of onions any other vegetable in a pie is pure sacrilege and is worthy of being dunked at dawn in the coldest creek imaginable


Sorry, hunter308 but to do as you suggested is in violation of the Conservation Act... :Grin:  :Grin:  give it to the dog...

----------


## Maca49

> Oi!!!  Mine just had her 65 bday not long ago, you old bastard.


I'm saying only 65, so young and so lucky to have little buggers like you! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> You keen Macca??


The only really good thing about getting older is the age range of the ladies you look at gets bigger, the down side is it's hard to look a a lady younger than your daughter! So there ya have it enjoy before it becomes to complicated.

----------


## Maca49

> With the exception of onions any other vegetable in a pie is pure sacrilege and is worthy of being dunked at dawn in the coldest creek imaginable


Explains the pained look on yr face! :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> So if the flour used to thicken the gravy in a steak pie grew on a plant, fuck it just leave it out coz its a plant and not listed in the title "steak pie"?
> 
> I prefer taste over principle or tradition


Gravy???? If you have room for gravy you require more steak in your pie.  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I prefer mushrooms in with my steak pie, good thing its not a vegetable eh :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> the down side is it's hard to look a a lady younger than your daughter


Now you are just being silly Maca.

----------


## Wirehunt

I know an old guy that's screwing stuff much younger than is daughter.  But she's mid 40's

----------


## hunter308

> I prefer mushrooms in with my steak pie, good thing its not a vegetable eh


Yup mushys are a fungus so technically not a vegetable (I only say that because I have a weakness for steak and mushroom pies)

----------


## Maca49

> I know an old guy that's screwing stuff much younger than is daughter.  But she's mid 40's


Wonder what they talk about? What she did a school today, if she need $5.00 for and egg and bacon for lunch! How does he stand a noisy pub 3 nights a week, how does 3 mins satisfy! Good thing shell get the money when he dies of a coronary. So many questions,  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> Now you are just being silly Maca.


Well half a silly Rushy :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> Wonder what they talk about? What she did a school today, if she need $5.00 for and egg and bacon for lunch! How does he stand a noisy pub 3 nights a week, how does 3 mins satisfy! Good thing shell get the money when he dies of a coronary. So many questions,


Mate of mine was a flying instructor at a certain aero club. Went to a party one sunday night after the usual sunday roast at the club .. and found a nice young "friend" who came home with him and slept over.

The real shock came the next morning when she took her gear bag out of his car the next morning and proceeded to put on her school uniform and get ready for college ...  :Thumbsup: 

took him a while to live that one down ...

----------


## Maca49

> Mate of mine was a flying instructor at a certain aero club. Went to a party one sunday night after the usual sunday roast at the club .. and found a nice young "friend" who came home with him and slept over.
> 
> The real shock came the next morning when she took her gear bag out of his car the next morning and proceeded to put on her school uniform and get ready for college ... 
> 
> took him a while to live that one down ...


He'd have been worried about the boys in blue for a few days, or a big hairy father! :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

Geeze you old boys and your fantasizing got this thread all off track :X X: 

This will get us back on track with the added bonus of pissing off the scurvy ridden purists. Bacon and egg pie with onions, mushroom, kumara, potato and PEAS!!! pretty much a whole lotta "fuck yea!" wrapped in puff pastry and by fuckery it tasted good :Psmiley:

----------


## Barefoot

Now Golden Kumara would work quite nicely, good idea Bigfoot

----------


## Rushy

> Geeze you old boys and your fantasizing got this thread all off track
> 
> This will get us back on track with the added bonus of pissing off the scurvy ridden purists. Bacon and egg pie with onions, mushroom, kumara, potato and PEAS!!! pretty much a whole lotta "fuck yea!" wrapped in puff pastry and by fuckery it tasted good
> Attachment 22871


BF there are about five to many ingredients.  To each their own

----------


## Maca49

> Geeze you old boys and your fantasizing got this thread all off track
> 
> This will get us back on track with the added bonus of pissing off the scurvy ridden purists. Bacon and egg pie with onions, mushroom, kumara, potato and PEAS!!! pretty much a whole lotta "fuck yea!" wrapped in puff pastry and by fuckery it tasted good
> Attachment 22871


Yep but it ain't bacon and egg! It a pie full of bacon and eggs and other shit! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Barefoot

> BF there are about five to many ingredients.  To each their own


I said kumara would work, not happy about the peas and mushies  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

Yea I gotta admit shes a far cry from ya usual B+E pie I'm just fishing for bites :Thumbsup: 

I boiled the spuds, kumy and bacon bones down to a nice thick consistancy, added cut up boiled eggs, peas and onions and mushy that had been fried down in butter.

Mmmm bacon and kumara so sweet an salty its like sex in a pot! love that shit :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Nothing like sex in a pot my favourite position! :36 1 5:

----------


## big_foot

> Nothing like sex in a pot my favourite position!


Sex in a pot Maca...not sex high on pot :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing like sex in a pot my favourite position!


I am surprised you are still that flexible Maca

----------


## Maca49

Went you got plenty of length you can reduce the flexibility  :Cool:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Anyways. The pie went down a treat. No stags this weekend. Got quite a few roaring. Glassed a 10 going nuts but couldn't get in close enough for a shot, saw about  a dozen deer but nothing to to write home about. Missed a spiker a 250 ish yards not far from the truck. Woulda been nice to come home with something

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

You'll remember that pie, it's not all bad! :X X:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Mmmm bacon and kumara so sweet an salty its like sex in a pot! love that shit


Not to good at the rooting eh @big_foot if a fucking pie is better than it.

----------


## big_foot

> Not to good at the rooting eh @big_foot if a fucking pie is better than it.


Haha pretty fucking good pie mate :Wink:

----------


## Savage1

WHOA WHOA WHOA! Why are you cooking the pie?!?!!?!?!?!

My wife cooks the B&E pie, and because of such I don't get a say in how it's made.

----------


## Gibo

Had a boil up pie yesterday  :Grin:  fn bad ass

----------


## redbang

You silly lot have missed out a vital ingredient. Pineapple. Well drained crushed pineapple(not too much !)adds a vital touch of sweetness and moisture to the classic B & E pie recipe !

----------


## Rushy

Stop this sacrilege. Bacon, egg, onion and pastry. Pie done.

----------


## Maca49

> You silly lot have missed out a vital ingredient. Pineapple. Well drained crushed pineapple(not too much !)adds a vital touch of sweetness and moisture to the classic B & E pie recipe !


 :Wtfsmilie:  Pansy pie?

----------


## Maca49

> Not to good at the rooting eh @big_foot if a fucking pie is better than it.


Hold on WH it maybe better than Apple pie, nudge nudge wink wink?  :O O:

----------


## redbang

B $ E Hawaiian ! Ha ha ;-)

----------


## Rushy

It worries me that someone will soon jump in with a comment about strawberries and icecream mixed with gherkins and pickled onions in a bloody bacon and egg pie.  It is called bacon and egg because ........ Well because that is what should be in it.

----------


## Barefoot

> It worries me that someone will soon jump in with a comment about strawberries and icecream mixed with gherkins and pickled onions in a bloody bacon and egg pie.  It is called bacon and egg because ........ Well because that is what should be in it.


Those are sides, they don't go IN the pie.
It's like Christmas cake and fried eggs - Cake is the main, eggs are the side dish  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Those are sides, they don't go IN the pie.
> It's like Christmas cake and fried eggs - Cake is the main, eggs are the side dish


Ha ha ha ha Idjit

----------


## Gibo

> Those are sides, they don't go IN the pie.
> It's like Christmas cake and fried eggs - Cake is the main, eggs are the side dish


Washed down with a whole loaf of homemade bread  :Grin:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

and it continues............   :3 8 14:

----------


## Gibo

> and it continues............


You started it mate, hunting, shooting we all know something about but pies, we are all experts  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

there is very very little I wont eat but pineapple is one of them :Sick:

----------


## kotuku

rushy -in a rare moment of logical clarity and judicial brilliance has delivered his verdict so peasants there you go. 
no no waitup the dundees are taking to the court of apeel(orange apples or otherwise) seeking a ruling on the maximum streak of watties (wat hes up to these days)allowed on any pastry clad entity.
those from auckland have heaved a corporate sigh of relief their mayor incumbent didnt have a fetish for pastry!
 gerry brownlee is confident he'llbe bringin home the bacon!
wussell norman was heard to mutter"bloody kiwis always put their eggs in one basket"its a pastry case you ginga son of a convict :Omg:

----------


## R93

> there is very very little I wont eat but pineapple is one of them


Pineapple, kina and broad beans are my only food hates. 
Had a mate make a kina paste that I had on toast once that was awesome. But otherwise Na!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Rushy

> Pineapple, kina and broad beans are my only food hates.


I can handle all of those but you can stick tripe and onions where it belongs (in the bin).

----------


## Maca49

Kina is either sweet and bloody delis or it like someone farted in your mouth, I love it and then I hate it, but always go back for more!
Broad beans are one of my favourite foods, and a good pineapple is a GOOD pineapple! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

And tripe and onions done right is bloody ripper! :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Kinas... :Sick:   majorly awful...

----------


## Rushy

> And tripe and onions done right is bloody ripper!


Let the whole forum witness that I Rushy give Maca49 the right to eat all my tripe and onions from this day forth into perpetuity.

----------


## Gibo

Maca this all explains a lot  :Psmiley:  full of shit......food  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Nope try them again, if you get sweet ones they're good eating

----------


## Maca49

> Maca this all explains a lot  full of shit......food


I like to think I'll eat anything, that's what the world of foods about! I can't think of anything I don't eat, in a fairly normal range, I'll certainly try anything!

----------


## Gibo

> I like to think I'll eat anything, that's what the world of foods about! I can't think of anything I don't eat, in a fairly normal range, I'll certainly try anything!


Good shit, im the same but pineapple is where i draw the line.

----------


## Toby

Pineapples are all good

Tomatos have a little spot in hell though. Mushrooms too!

----------


## big_foot

Pineapple in a pie-NO, kina=burley....right leave me in peace to eat my peanut butter, jam and choco cake sandwich :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Pineapple in a pie-NO, kina=burley....right leave me in peace to eat my peanut butter, jam and choco cake sandwich


Class! I love peanut butter and jam on toast.
Never tried chocolate cake mixed in before?
Reckon my head would explode from the sugar.
My wife and I are sugar free most of the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## big_foot

> Class! I love peanut butter and jam on toast.
> Never tried chocolate cake mixed in before?
> Reckon my head would explode from the sugar.
> My wife and I are sugar free most of the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Its bloody good try it. Mrs made a cake the other day was a bit dry, solved that problem :Psmiley:

----------


## kotuku

tomatoes ,yum pineaple yep sometimes with cheese,kinas-lookbloody repulsive(like an old alcys liver cut into strips ,but imtold by a reliable source theyre extremely high in iodine.-never seen a bloke get skinny from eatin em yet so must be some truth there.
anyhow to each there own-oooi jock wheres wee haggis with neeps tatties and a drop of yon water of life.
 nowt quite like a bloody good feed of haggis tas bring a twinkle to ya eye an puta spot a lead in the old pencil! :Wink:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

:Zomg: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Deer can smell peas a mile away.............and Aussies


You are going to fit in here just fine.

----------


## Ground Control

If you think a couple of peas in your pie is bad , then you should try " mushy peas " in your pie .
When I first got here I thought I'd better do the whole " when in Rome " thing .

" Ya want peas with that Darling " 
Trying not to stand out from the crowd 
" Yeah  OK love "

With huge amounts of enthusiasm I bit into the pie .
Words cannot explain the taste I was presented with .
Imagine something that you would find in a 3 week out babies nappy . 

I'm now like the princess and the pea . 
If there is one single pea in the whole pie , I will know its there and i will find it and leave it sitting lonesome and sad on the edge of the plate .

Ken

----------


## Rushy

As you should Ken

----------


## stingray

I see your B&E pie and raise you one .... I'm a happy man this morning house smells of home cooking

----------


## stingray

Yes not flakey pastry, lis got some savoury short stuff by mistake .....shhhh I'm not saying a word.. Or complaining I have pie mmmm  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Made with Easter eggs? Looking good! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

A mate just accused us poms of not knowing what makes a proper pasty.
I pointed him in the direction of this thread  :Wink:  I mean, c`mon. 9 farkin pages on a hunting forum about a pie  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:    the B & E pie is an institution!!!Opening Day without one just would not be Opening Day!!

----------


## kotuku

nowt wrong with that effort stingray!

----------


## ChrisF

Really , 

Christ , it sounds like some need to check , their MAN card , THERE is nothing BUT Bacon & Eggs in a B&E pie , thats why you call it a B&E pie .
The only thing you can alter is the RATIO of the 2 ingrediants .
ANYthing else is a QUICHE , end of story , so donot try and justify it , as you will just come across as GAY or a JAFA ,

----------


## Rushy

> Really , 
> 
> Christ , it sounds like some need to check , their MAN card , THERE is nothing BUT Bacon & Eggs in a B&E pie , thats why you call it a B&E pie .
> The only thing you can alter is the RATIO of the 2 ingrediants .
> ANYthing else is a QUICHE , end of story , so donot try and justify it , as you will just come across as GAY or a JAFA ,


Who da man ChrisF?  You da man.

----------


## Dundee

The ones we had at lunch time were divine,home made :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Ill add some cement to my weetbix tomorrow @ChrisF hopefully will make my balls drop soon too.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

I like any bacon and egg pie. Peas no peas sauces and anything. Never had a bad one yet

----------


## Maca49

Toby without peas you cannot truthfully say you have eaten an egg and bacon pie! Just something close! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Old Bastard

All this talk of variations on the humble bacon and egg pie has got me wondering about combining my other favourite food .What about Bacon and Egg and "Black pudding " pie

----------


## Barefoot

you thinking thin slices just under the pastry or chunks mixed in with the main ingredients?

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> UGH  I though pea's were bad enough in a B&E , but fucking black pudding .... what is wrong with you . seriously  , if you went to a restaurant and ordered a  lobster .... would you be happy if it came with a sausage hanging out its arse...... NO . coz it doesn't  fucking belong there and neither do peas or black pudding , who eats that shit any how ,( apart from Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall  and that sez it all )  ..... I mean " everything but the oink "  only counted when there was a war on , even my Dad wont eat  black pudding and he eats tripe ( when Mums not home.........for a week ) and anchovies , and mouldy cheese ( he pays extra for that !!!! )


What are you trying to say Hamsav? 
Working on the same theory I shouldn't cook my fish or paua with cream then?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Old Bastard

Dont listen to those philistines ,there is nothing better than a scallop on a slice of black pudding (a number of restaurants have this on the menu).Havent eaten tripe yet but whats wrong with mouldy cheese,kidneys ,liver oxtails (if you can afford them nowadays ).As for lobster a local fish and chip shop used to make and sell a beautiful seafood sauce its primary ingrediant was the yellow/orange mush in the head of the cray ,beautiful .Back to the B& E pie I think thin slices pan fried first spread on top of the eggs before the crust goes on would be best

----------


## Rushy

You are a passionate B&E pie lover hamsav. Good on ya mate.

----------


## EeeBees

> All this talk of variations on the humble bacon and egg pie has got me wondering about combining my other favourite food .What about Bacon and Egg and "Black pudding " pie


Something of curve ball there!! :Grin:    Oh no, now I wish I had bought one today...

I make an apple and black pudding flan which is delicious...I put the recette up sometime...

----------


## outdoorlad

It should have bacon & eggs only, anything else is a quiche.

----------


## mucko

> MUST MUST MUST have peas .. and caramelised onions ... 
> 
> AND NO LID !!!


Tim thats a bloody quiche

----------


## Pengy

> All this talk of variations on the humble bacon and egg pie has got me wondering about combining my other favourite food .What about Bacon and Egg and "Black pudding " pie


I always knew you were a bit odd mate.....but now you have really confirmed it :Grin:

----------


## Old Bastard

At least my mob know how to make a proper pie ,not those cold pork things your lot like .We also know how to make a proper Cornish pastie and a real chelsea bun

----------


## big_foot

> Yeah but at what point does it stop being a traditional Bacon and Egg pie and become a quiche , a Bacon and egg savory ..slice ... perhaps ,  but a trad B&E must remain just that . If you went to Macca's and ordered a Big mac  ....you know exactly what you are getting , if ya took a big bite and found  peas or fuckin black pudding in there  ITS NOT A BIG MAC , fucking simple !  Now I aint saying the individual ( demented as he may be ) cannot put black pudding in an otherwise perfectly edible  pie  , as indeed he can , I have had mutton birds in a B&E based  pie , peas , sausage meat , onions, you name it  , in a pie  , but it was Uncle John's   "whatever " pie , or Mums special pie ( which we dutifully ate  for fucking years  ....until someone got pissed and told her ..............not good )  A Traditional Bacon and Egg pie  is  bacon , eggs and flakey pastry. Traditional means you don't fuck with it


Jesus that anti-pea brigade just got a bazooka in their arsenal :Yuush: 

Fair enough though if it means I cant call my pie "traditional" by SERIOUSLY improving the taste then so be it :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> At least my mob know how to make a proper pie ,not those cold pork things your lot like .We also know how to make a proper Cornish pastie and a real chelsea bun


Not biting today  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Nah, fluck it.  :Have A Nice Day: 

 @Old Bastard.  A simpler question for you. When were you last in either A; Cornwall or B ; Chelsea ??

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha the pom's are at it.  Come on Scouser join in mate. Pies at fifteen paces.

----------


## Pengy

a stale pork pie caught him in the eye, and Ernie bit the dust.

----------


## Dundee

Farkin whinging poms :Grin:   B&E pie is full stop no more additives!! :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

OB aint no POM  :Psmiley:

----------


## Barefoot

> Farkin whinging poms  B&E pie is full stop no more additives!!


No watties with it then?

----------


## Old Bastard

Thank god ,Im from Ngapuhi Country

----------


## Pengy

> Thank god ,Im from Ngapuhi Country


With Scottish blood  :Psmiley: 
and you still didnt answer my question

----------


## Dundee

> No watties with it then?


Its not added to the pie it falls on top :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kiwi39

> Tim thats a bloody quiche


I'm going to make one in your hat if I ever git my hands on it.  :Cool: 


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

What happened to that?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

As many learned gentlemen have said before me, the most Devine, sacred, and respected pie of them all is our BACON & EGG pie, whilst you rouges try to tarnish this stallwart of our nation with additives and decidedly un questionable influences we the hounerable select few will continue to feast on the one truly scared dish the b&e pie .You may eat a pie sown with false hope and a burden of oh look at me flavours and texture of I'm about to hand in my man card but you will never enjoy the true wonder of kiwi b&e pie.  

Turn back now whilst you can , leave your pea's and other un mentionable's ... Least others find out about your weakness ,embrace the the b&e!  And stand with us on the frosty knoll, your trusty duck caller or roaring horn round your neck ,cup of tea in one hand ,slice of b&e pie in the other watching the dawn creep slowly into a winters dawn ,a great friend by your side and at trusty hound at your feet. 

Not a quiche in ya lunch box and a labourdodle in the back seat of your toyota and the latest electronic game caller in your hand.   

Long live the b&e pie.

----------


## Dundee

> As many learned gentlemen have said before me, the most Devine, sacred, and respected pie of them all is our BACON & EGG pie, whilst you rouges try to tarnish this stallwart of our nation with additives and decidedly un questionable influences we the hounerable select few will continue to feast on the one truly scared dish the b&e pie .You may eat a pie sown with false hope and a burden of oh look at me flavours and texture of I'm about to hand in my man card but you will never enjoy the true wonder of kiwi b&e pie.  
> 
> Turn back now whilst you can , leave your pea's and other un mentionable's ... Least others find out about your weakness ,embrace the the b&e!  And stand with us on the frosty knoll, your trusty duck caller or roaring horn round your neck ,cup of tea in one hand ,slice of b&e pie in the other watching the dawn creep slowly into a winters dawn ,a great friend by your side and at trusty hound at your feet. 
> 
> Not a quiche in ya lunch box and a labourdodle in the back seat of your toyota and the latest electronic game caller in your hand.   
> 
> Long live the b&e pie.


wELL SAID sTINGRAY :Beer:

----------


## kotuku

hear hear stingray.As for Dundees -its blatantly obvious their DNA makeup has dictated watties is an essential trace element to allow them to keep us entertained,so theyre exempt from any aspersions of tampering with the might one&only food of the mighty ,THE PIG &CHOOK PIE!

----------


## Rushy

Well said Stingray. True Bacon and Egg Pie lovers unite and stay the course.

----------


## Maca49

DD special will be the Buddy Watties goat, egg and bacon. :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> As many learned gentlemen have said before me, the most Devine, sacred, and respected pie of them all is our BACON & EGG pie, whilst you rouges try to tarnish this stallwart of our nation with additives and decidedly un questionable influences we the hounerable select few will continue to feast on the one truly scared dish the b&e pie .You may eat a pie sown with false hope and a burden of oh look at me flavours and texture of I'm about to hand in my man card but you will never enjoy the true wonder of kiwi b&e pie.  
> 
> Turn back now whilst you can , leave your pea's and other un mentionable's ... Least others find out about your weakness ,embrace the the b&e!  And stand with us on the frosty knoll, your trusty duck caller or roaring horn round your neck ,cup of tea in one hand ,slice of b&e pie in the other watching the dawn creep slowly into a winters dawn ,a great friend by your side and at trusty hound at your feet. 
> 
> Not a quiche in ya lunch box and a labourdodle in the back seat of your toyota and the latest electronic game caller in your hand.   
> 
> Long live the b&e pie.


Stingray, your eloquence in the writ form brought a tear to my eye...bravo!

----------


## Gibo

> As many learned gentlemen have said before me, the most Devine, sacred, and respected pie of them all is our BACON & EGG pie, whilst you rouges try to tarnish this stallwart of our nation with additives and decidedly un questionable influences we the hounerable select few will continue to feast on the one truly scared dish the b&e pie .You may eat a pie sown with false hope and a burden of oh look at me flavours and texture of I'm about to hand in my man card but you will never enjoy the true wonder of kiwi b&e pie.  
> 
> Turn back now whilst you can , leave your pea's and other un mentionable's ... Least others find out about your weakness ,embrace the the b&e!  And stand with us on the frosty knoll, your trusty duck caller or roaring horn round your neck ,cup of tea in one hand ,slice of b&e pie in the other watching the dawn creep slowly into a winters dawn ,a great friend by your side and at trusty hound at your feet. 
> 
> Not a quiche in ya lunch box and a labourdodle in the back seat of your toyota and the latest electronic game caller in your hand.   
> 
> Long live the b&e pie.


You have had too much EGG!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## big_foot

Yas damn near had me last time this thread died down, I was prepared to accept the fact that the bacon and egg pie I grew up with, peas, onions and all was not in fact "traditional". 

But after reading the last couple of pages, I thought na fuck it, how on earth do you decide what a "traditional" bacon and egg pie is?

I started at wikipedia, well go ahead have a look :Wink:  but in fairness thats an international website.

Then I thought what about Alison Holst, the mother of all thats is kiwi culinary, what does she put in her bacon and egg pie? Ill save you the google search on that one, this is the very first result- Pie an old family tradition | Stuff.co.nz

It was at this point I spotted the Edmunds cookbook, the foundation of every kiwi kitchen, surely that will give me an idea of what a b+e pie should have, go and dig it out we've all got one :ORLY: 

So in veiwing the damning evidence that even suprised me, Ive decided that all along I have been enjoying bacon and egg pie as tradition has dictated. An those that leave half of the ingredients out are the ones committing sacrilege on our countries fine and unique pie.

Lets face it just because an ingredient isnt listed in the title doesnt mean it has no place in the finished product, if that was the case our custard squares would just be unstable cubes of bland yellow jelly an our pavlovas might as well be "oversized merangues" and not be adornerd with fresh cream, strawberrys and kiwi fruit.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 24104
> Yas damn near had me last time this thread died down, I was prepared to accept the fact that the bacon and egg pie I grew up with, peas, onions and all was not in fact "traditional". 
> 
> But after reading the last couple of pages, I thought na fuck it, how on earth do you decide what a "traditional" bacon and egg pie is?
> 
> I started at wikipedia, well go ahead have a look but in fairness thats an international website.
> 
> Then I thought what about Alison Holst, the mother of all thats is kiwi culinary, what does she put in her bacon and egg pie? Ill save you the google search on that one, this is the very first result- Pie an old family tradition | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> ...


Well said Burt  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Oh Pffttt.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Nah stuff that. Peas are good. And healthy! Fuck the system. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

I must say though.  Very impressed with some members enthusiasm within this thread. Cheers lads.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## big_foot

> Really , 
> 
> Christ , it sounds like some need to check , their MAN card , THERE is nothing BUT Bacon & Eggs in a B&E pie , thats why you call it a B&E pie .
> The only thing you can alter is the RATIO of the 2 ingrediants .
> ANYthing else is a QUICHE , end of story , so donot try and justify it , as you will just come across as GAY or a JAFA ,


Dude last time I checked my man card I had 30 cube of hand split firewood in the shed and a 12 gauge pump action that has accounted for more species than a lot of hunters I know. I have a wife that respects me, 2 kids that idolize me and my problem solving technique is measured in increments of hammer size :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Dude last time I checked my man card I had 30 cube of hand split firewood in the shed and a 12 gauge pump action that has accounted for more species than a lot of hunters I know. I have a wife that respects me, 2 kids that idolize me and my problem solving technique is measured in increments of hammer size


Classic.  Pure Gold! What more could a man want.

----------


## Maca49

A bit of wallaby shooting? How's it looking? :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

anytime mate you bring the gun ill bring the pie!

----------


## Maca49

Deal!! And I won't care what the straws are to the egg and bacon! :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

Haha yea just PM me whenever you wanna go out, this weekends booked up but other than thats shes an open schedule :Pacman:

----------


## Maca49

Will do

----------


## Gibo

> Will do


Wallaby and swan egg pie??  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Probably taste like hare pie? :Grin:

----------


## GWH

A couple of years back, me and a mate did a road trip up the island heading for a motor racing event at Hampton Downs, north of Hamilton. We set off on a Friday morning with the plan of getting there in time to see some of the action on Friday afternoon.

I had just got one of these new fandangled GPS Navman thingymabobs so was keen to give it a whirl, and see what what way it took us. We set it to take some back roads and keep us off the main highways where possible, so we could see some new country, just because we could.

Well bugger me, it took us on a very strange route that seemed to take forever. At one point it took us through this tiny one horse town (didnt even have a pub) but there was a river with a swing bridge overlooking a hydro powder station (I think). Anyway i digress....

This tiny town had a little old cafe (if my memory serves me correctly the building was the original butchers back in the day), anyway i digress again....

We had been driving for what seemed like an age, so we stopped at this cafe to stretch the legs, grab a much needed coffee, and ask someone where the fuck we were! Anyway while in there i spotted these totally unbelievable looking slices of Bacon and Egg pie, i'm quite fond of the old B&E pie, and believe me i have seen nothing like this before!!!

So my mate and I grabbed a piece each to take away with our coffee. Well OMG! this B&E pie was simply incredible, big deep dish pie, it was quite unlike any other B&E pie i had even eaten, it wasnt dry, but quite moist, it had the most incredible flavors happening.

In fact it was so good, my mate and I could stop talking about how great it was, that we took particular interest at what was actually in it, so we could try to get our good wives to replicate it.

As well as whole eggs and streaky bacon, it also included onion, tomato, cheese of some sort, and the super special ingredient that made this B&E pie like no other i had ever had the please of tasting.......it had blobs of basil pesto dribbled through it, simply incredible!

Anyway we finally made it to the Motor racing track, the weekend passed all good and well, but the highlight of the trip was most definitely our chance find of the best bacon and egg pie in the World!!!

We returned home to our families, and told them the story of this wonderful culinary delight we had the good fortune of discovering.

A couple of months later i was about to leave for a red roar trip (drive in camp) so i wanted to have a crack at replicating the Worlds best B&E pie. So I set to it, and with a bit of guidance from the Mrs 30 eggs later we turned out this ........



And if i don't say so myself, it was bloody good!! and the boys all raved about it too, and it got polished off pretty quick

----------


## GWH

I don't care if you think im GAY, or call me a Jaffa, or maybe even a GAY JAFFA, you havnt lived until you have tried a bit of this best bacon and egg pie in the World!

PS. If anyone knows that little town i mentioned above, next time you're passing though, stop in and see if that cafe is still operating, and if there is an awesome looking B&E pie in the cabinet, be sure to grab a piece!  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Great story GWH
Looks like a quiche  :Have A Nice Day: 
Best think about a B&E pie is that they are better cold than warm and make a good first day camp meal with lashing of Watties  :Cool:

----------


## Barefoot

> Best think about a B&E pie is that they are better cold than warm and make a good first day camp meal with lashing of *Watties*


You'd make Dundee a good wife if the job wasn't taken

----------


## sako75

Just quietly I think we would match him for Watties

My brother and I took his boy away for a couple of nights. He brought the B&E pie and no Watties  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Nibblet

That pie is a work of art.

Never been a fan of tomato in mine personally but the rest sounds gooooood.

The only problem I have ever struck with B&E pie is the oven and the dish are never big enough.

----------


## veitnamcam

That looks bloody good :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8: 

Love the stags head on the pastry :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Nice looking pie GWH  :Grin: 
So small town between Hawkes Bay and Hampton downs...... Got anymore clues?

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like a quiche


A Quiche doesn't have a pastry top but in every other respect you are correct.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

Tahuna?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tahuna?


Na thats between Nelson and Stoke

----------


## Gibo

> Na thats between Nelson and Stoke


Must be two Tahunas  :Wink:  this ones between Matamata (hobiton) and Hampton Downs  :Grin:

----------


## Ground Control

At the risk of sidetracking this thread , I feel a very important question has been omitted in the heat of the discussion .

Tomato - Barbecue - Worchester  - Sweet Chilli or just Nuded up with nothing ?



Ken

----------


## Nibblet

> At the risk of sidetracking this thread , I feel a very important question has been omitted in the heat of the discussion .
> 
> Tomato - Barbecue - Worchester  - Sweet Chilli or just Nuded up with nothing ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


Tui-mato.

----------


## Maca49

Swing bridge, hydro, back road to Hampton Downs, via Taupo, Whakamaru, Mangakino or the other end kihiki?, Ohaupo. Or the little cafe just as you come thru that back road where you do the flying fox, right to Hamilhole, left to Otorahonga. Nice road trip

----------


## veitnamcam

Tomato if its hot but nothing if cold.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Gotta be fresh out the oven for the best taste, but who really cares cold or hot yum yum

----------


## mrs dundee

Do you guys hv a pie maker i made some the other day yummy as the visitors thought so too bacon and egg.

----------


## EeeBees

No, Mrs Dundee, I don't have a pie maker although I have seen them in the stores and thought that they looked a cool idea.  I make my own pastry.  As a result of this thread, (fourteen pages...haven't we done well!!!) I looked up the Edmonds cookbook...their recipe has several pieces of bacon, cut into neat pieces, break in 5 to 6 eggs, and grated onion, salt and pepper.   I do not like the yokes being left whole...and I have to add a little grated cheese, and a slurp or two of cream...

----------


## GWH

> Swing bridge, hydro, back road to Hampton Downs, via Taupo, Whakamaru, Mangakino or the other end kihiki?, Ohaupo. Or the little cafe just as you come thru that back road where you do the flying fox, right to Hamilhole, left to Otorahonga. Nice road trip


I'll have a looksee at the map, and see if i can work out where the hell it was ;-)

Just looked it up, the small town where the cafe was, is Arapuni.

----------


## mrs dundee

> No, Mrs Dundee, I don't have a pie maker although I have seen them in the stores and thought that they looked a cool idea.  I make my own pastry.  As a result of this thread, (fourteen pages...haven't we done well!!!) I looked up the Edmonds cookbook...their recipe has several pieces of bacon, cut into neat pieces, break in 5 to 6 eggs, and grated onion, salt and pepper.   I do not like the yokes being left whole...and I have to add a little grated cheese, and a slurp or two of cream...


EeeBees that sounds nice your pastry is easy to make,save on the money ah.

----------


## sako75

> Do you guys hv a pie maker i made some the other day yummy as the visitors thought so too bacon and egg.


Yes, I married her in 2002 and is getting better all the time

----------


## Maca49

> I'll have a looksee at the map, and see if i can work out where the hell it was ;-)
> 
> Just looked it up, the small town where the cafe was, is Arapuni.


Yep that's on that route as well, Arapuni Dam, good trout fishing :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yep that's on that route as well, Arapuni Dam, good trout fishing


Tried the Mokai hole there Maca?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, I married her in 2002 and is getting better all the time


+ one but  less than 2 years ago, finally she listened to me on how to get good pork crackling the other day :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

She's to old for me Rushy :X X:  if you fish the outlet from the lake in a small boat, it's about 3 metres deep in the middle and curves violently to gods knows what on the edges, you can fish off the dam with a net on a long rope to land them. Heaps of koi carp, you can bow shoot them,

----------


## sako75

> + one but  less than 2 years ago, finally she listened to me on how to get good pork crackling the other day



Only two years  :Cool:  you have got a good model there

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only two years  you have got a good model there


Na its ten years and second hand when i got her but only did the deed a while ago.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisF

My ones 18yrs younger than me , Opps , did I say that out loud .
She was a very good cook , before I meet her .
I blame her for me being a Fat bas#@!d .

----------


## Maca49

Chris is not good for you, that age gap when your 80! It could kill you, but hey shit you'll be smiling, good on you! :Cool:

----------


## hunter308

> A couple of years back, me and a mate did a road trip up the island heading for a motor racing event at Hampton Downs, north of Hamilton. We set off on a Friday morning with the plan of getting there in time to see some of the action on Friday afternoon.
> 
> I had just got one of these new fandangled GPS Navman thingymabobs so was keen to give it a whirl, and see what what way it took us. We set it to take some back roads and keep us off the main highways where possible, so we could see some new country, just because we could.
> 
> Well bugger me, it took us on a very strange route that seemed to take forever. At one point it took us through this tiny one horse town (didnt even have a pub) but *there was a river with a swing bridge overlooking a hydro powder station (I think). Anyway i digress....*
> 
> This tiny town had a little old cafe (if my memory serves me correctly the building was the original butchers back in the day), anyway i digress again....
> 
> We had been driving for what seemed like an age, so we stopped at this cafe to stretch the legs, grab a much needed coffee, and ask someone where the fuck we were! Anyway while in there i spotted these totally unbelievable looking slices of Bacon and Egg pie, i'm quite fond of the old B&E pie, and believe me i have seen nothing like this before!!!
> ...


The only small town I know of that has a swing bridge overlooking a power station is Arapuni

----------


## Maca49

> Yes maybe , but the one between Nelson and Stoke is the real one


I'd agree the Tahuna up here is a cat and dog and some run down buildings, blink and you've missed it :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

> Yes maybe , but the one between Nelson and Stoke is the real one


All yours man  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> A couple of years back, me and a mate did a road trip up the island heading for a motor racing event at Hampton Downs, north of Hamilton. We set off on a Friday morning with the plan of getting there in time to see some of the action on Friday afternoon.
> 
> I had just got one of these new fandangled GPS Navman thingymabobs so was keen to give it a whirl, and see what what way it took us. We set it to take some back roads and keep us off the main highways where possible, so we could see some new country, just because we could.
> 
> Well bugger me, it took us on a very strange route that seemed to take forever. At one point it took us through this tiny one horse town (didnt even have a pub) but there was a river with a swing bridge overlooking a hydro powder station (I think). Anyway i digress....
> 
> This tiny town had a little old cafe (if my memory serves me correctly the building was the original butchers back in the day), anyway i digress again....
> 
> We had been driving for what seemed like an age, so we stopped at this cafe to stretch the legs, grab a much needed coffee, and ask someone where the fuck we were! Anyway while in there i spotted these totally unbelievable looking slices of Bacon and Egg pie, i'm quite fond of the old B&E pie, and believe me i have seen nothing like this before!!!
> ...


Only liked it cause of the pastry design but fuck eating the additives :Grin:   B&E is just that!! With watties :Psmiley:

----------


## GWH

> Only liked it cause of the pastry design but fuck eating the additives  B&E is just that!! With watties


You fellas dont know what ya missing

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

PIG CHOOK &PASTRY - end of story.
anything else is a heathens version eh dundee.
( im not overly fond of the watties option either but seeing youre a likeable sort of crook bugger  :Oh Noes: with a big clan and a lovely lady ,I'll let it through.

----------


## ChrisF

yeap , Maca ,

My one still runs red once a mth , BUT thats not problem for me , thats what towels are for .
Saw on TV , so it must be RIGHT , DR said best thing for period pain , is SEX , as it massages the right spot , gives pain relief .
And me being the sensitive guy I am , I am only TOO happy to give that relief , and comply with DRs orders .

Later  Chris

----------


## big_foot

> yeap , Maca ,
> 
> My one still runs red once a mth , BUT thats not problem for me , thats what towels are for .
> Saw on TV , so it must be RIGHT , DR said best thing for period pain , is SEX , as it massages the right spot , gives pain relief .
> And me being the sensitive guy I am , I am only TOO happy to give that relief , and comply with DRs orders .
> 
> Later  Chris


Dude you just put me off my breakfast....like way off :Sick:

----------


## ChrisF

LOL ,

Harden the F%$k  up , I did not say Id eat it , just screw it .

----------


## Maca49

> Dude you just put me off my breakfast....like way off


Must be a crap brekky! :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

Just made

----------


## Rushy

Bloody Mongrel

----------


## Dynastar27

> Bloody Mongrel


hahaha who you talking bout

----------


## Rushy

> hahaha who you talking bout


Go look in the mirror.

----------


## Dynastar27

Hahahaha was bloody good to lol

----------


## GWH

> Only liked it cause of the pastry design but fuck eating the additives  B&E is just that!! With watties


You fellas dont know what ya missing

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

PIG CHOOK &PASTRY - end of story.
anything else is a heathens version eh dundee.
( im not overly fond of the watties option either but seeing youre a likeable sort of crook bugger  :Oh Noes: with a big clan and a lovely lady ,I'll let it through.

----------


## ChrisF

yeap , Maca ,

My one still runs red once a mth , BUT thats not problem for me , thats what towels are for .
Saw on TV , so it must be RIGHT , DR said best thing for period pain , is SEX , as it massages the right spot , gives pain relief .
And me being the sensitive guy I am , I am only TOO happy to give that relief , and comply with DRs orders .

Later  Chris

----------


## big_foot

> yeap , Maca ,
> 
> My one still runs red once a mth , BUT thats not problem for me , thats what towels are for .
> Saw on TV , so it must be RIGHT , DR said best thing for period pain , is SEX , as it massages the right spot , gives pain relief .
> And me being the sensitive guy I am , I am only TOO happy to give that relief , and comply with DRs orders .
> 
> Later  Chris


Dude you just put me off my breakfast....like way off :Sick:

----------


## ChrisF

LOL ,

Harden the F%$k  up , I did not say Id eat it , just screw it .

----------


## Maca49

> Dude you just put me off my breakfast....like way off


Must be a crap brekky! :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

Just made

----------


## Rushy

Bloody Mongrel

----------


## Dynastar27

> Bloody Mongrel


hahaha who you talking bout

----------


## Rushy

> hahaha who you talking bout


Go look in the mirror.

----------


## Dynastar27

Hahahaha was bloody good to lol

----------

